# SawStop dado set recommendations



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

*Being that I am in the search for a dado set I sent an email to SawStop. See below for their response.

On Mon, Jan 29, 2018 at 5:52 PM, Technical Service
wrote:

Roger,
•Forrest Dado King DK0824XXX (5/8" arbor)
•DeWalt DW7670 8" Dado Stack
•Freud SD208S 8" Dado Stack (NEW, March 2017)
•Tenryu GMD-20340
•King Canada KSC-8000
•Amana 658040
[email protected] 1 (503) 582-9934

Certain types of blades are not recommended for SawStop saws as outlined
below:
1.Blades with "shoulders" should not be used on any SawStop saw.
2.Wobble dado blades should not be used on any SawStop saw.
3.Full plate dado chippers should not be used on any SawStop saw.
4.Dado blades over 8 1/16 inch diameter should not be used on any SawStop
Jobsite Saw.

Keep in mind that you also do not want to go over 13/16" on the thickness
of a dado set. The 8" dado brake cartridge is not designed to stop dado
stacks thicker than 13/16" and a serious injury may result.

If you have any further questions please give us a call at 503-570-3200. We
also have CASE ID: 75-81026 set up for you to give to the first available
tech. that answers the phone.

Best regards,

SawStop Customer Technical Support

*As I am very interested in the Infinity Dadonator I followed up with a specific questions about it.

Good morning,

Thank you for your feedback below. In addition the sets listed below can
you please tell me if the Infinity Dadonator (silly name) is recommended or
not?

Thank you,
Roger

*And this was their reply.

Roger,

The "Dadonator" dado set is not recommended to be used with SawStop saws because of it's weight. If you were to use this set, and have an activation, it has the potential to cause damage to the internal components of your saw. If you have any further questions please give us a call at 503-570-3200. We also have RMA# 75-81026 set up for you to give to the first available tech. that answers the phone.

Best Regards

SawStop
Technical Service

*This was bad news as the Dadnoator was in the lead. Looks like I need to save some more cash for the Forrest set.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Look at the Freud SD508 (the Super Dado set). It's usually under $200. If you only have $100 to spend, the Delta is by far the best buy.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I use the Dewalt with my PCS and get great results. I am not sure how much better a set twice the cost would be, but this one is great. Flat with virtually invisible bat ears. Usually less than $150.

Brian


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

> I use the Dewalt with my PCS and get great results. I am not sure how much better a set twice the cost would be, but this one is great. Flat with virtually invisible bat ears. Usually less than $150.
> 
> Brian
> 
> - bbasiaga


I have the Dewalt as well for my CNS. I bought it when I got the saw on recommendation from the Woodcraft salesperson. He said the Freud was the Cadillac but if I didn't want to spend Cadillac money then the Dewalt was the way to and they just so happened to have the Dewalt in stock!! What a coincidence! I was in a haze from dropping $2300 on a power tool so he probably could have recommended Arizona ocean front property and I would have gladly taken that off his hands as well.

Regardless, I'd say it's been used a decent amount and done a good job for me.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Dewalt for my SS PCS as well.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

You could run your saw in bypass while using the dado stack if you don't want to risk an issue. I've had a dadonator for a while, and recently upgraded to a SawStop. I haven't had occasion to use the dado stack yet, but would probably run in bypass after seeing what the Tech Service folks told you. I certainly don't plan on replacing the dado stack. I wouldn't consider a dado cut high risk.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

I hear you on that one. Only concern I would have is that I want to use the safety, no matter how minor that cut could be. Alos, if I ever had to make a warranty claim when using it I would want to make sure I was in accordance with their direction….regardless of the fact that I want to buy that set…REALLY REALLLY BAD.

For those of you using the DeWalt and Forrest sets…how many times have you had to perform multiple cuts to get the exact size you needed? My big ticket with the Dadonator is their Dado Measuring Gauge…that thing looks AWESOME.

https://www.infinitytools.com/dado-saw-blade-dadonator-6752



> You could run your saw in bypass while using the dado stack if you don t want to risk an issue. I ve had a dadonator for a while, and recently upgraded to a SawStop. I haven t had occasion to use the dado stack yet, but would probably run in bypass after seeing what the Tech Service folks told you. I certainly don t plan on replacing the dado stack. I wouldn t consider a dado cut high risk.
> 
> - jmos


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Dadonator is not recommended for Sawstop.
As for the measuring gauge…. That is intended for suckers with big pockets but small brains.
Take your dado stack and make many slots in a piece of wood, all with different combinations. Write down the chippers and inserts you used for each slot and you have even better gauge.



> I hear you on that one. Only concern I would have is that I want to use the safety, no matter how minor that cut could be. Alos, if I ever had to make a warranty claim when using it I would want to make sure I was in accordance with their direction….regardless of the fact that I want to buy that set…REALLY REALLLY BAD.
> 
> For those of you using the DeWalt and Forrest sets…how many times have you had to perform multiple cuts to get the exact size you needed? My big ticket with the Dadonator is their Dado Measuring Gauge…that thing looks AWESOME.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

You are absolutely correct. I was trying to be lazy and you called me on it.

Roger



> Dadonator is not recommended for Sawstop.
> As for the measuring gauge…. That is intended for suckers with big pockets but small brains.
> Take your dado stack and make many slots in a piece of wood, all with different combinations. Write down the chippers and inserts you used for each slot and you have even better gauge.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I usually measure the board that will go in the dado with a caliper, then figure out the chipper and shim combo that gets closest. Usually one or two test cuts and I an good to go.

Brian


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

So, how does everyone feel about he shims in the DW set? I am leaning towards the Forrest DK as the chippers make the different widths, not the shims.

Roger


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

The Dewalt set has a umber of 1/8" chippers, and a 3/32. That is used to make all the nominal sizes. The shims are used to tweak to get an exact fit. Your board come off the planer at .76 instead of .75? Stack up your chippers for .75 and add a .01 shim.

Slightly undersize piece of ply? Replace one of the 1/8" with the 3/32" and add shims as necessary to match the thickness. It isn't hard. The only trick is to set the shims so they don't get caught in the threads of the arbor.

I am not sure how many different chipper widths you would need to replicate that without having to use shims at all.

Brian


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Fellas, I don't mean to bring up something too old.

No one mentioned the Freud Super Dado in this thread (or I cannot read). At $200 that is what Woodcraft recommended to me. I am thinking if Brian says the Dewalt is good and I have to buy a cartridge and insert as well, that might be more than sufficient for my PCS.

The $75 saved on the dado nearly buys the cartridge.


----------



## PropmakerLA (May 16, 2018)

I have the Freud Dial a Dado and really like it. I find it a lot easier to just loosen the nut and make adjustments rather than removing the nut and changing shims.


----------



## TrentDavis (Apr 12, 2012)

Check out the following article. It is focused specifically on dado considerations with a SawStop.

http://trentdavis.net/wp/2016/08/31/dado-information/

-Trent from SawStop


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

I use the Forrest DadoKing with Freud steel shims to get the exact fit. As stated previously, get the fit you want using the shims for the sheet goods you use and then standard cutter combos for the rest. Make passes in a legend board and you're good to go.


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

> Fellas, I don t mean to bring up something too old.
> 
> No one mentioned the Freud Super Dado in this thread (or I cannot read). At $200 that is what Woodcraft recommended to me. I am thinking if Brian says the Dewalt is good and I have to buy a cartridge and insert as well, that might be more than sufficient for my PCS.
> 
> ...


I use a Freud Super Dado (SD508) on my SawStop. Unfortunately I bought and used it after I realized it is not recommended by SawStop since it has the anti-kickback shoulders that will result in significantly more time to stop the blade on an activation.

Well I can only hope I don't have an activation or that the blade still stops without serious injury, as I really don't want to replace it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you get the Freud SD508 sharpened a couple of time, you will notice the anti kickback shoulders go away, at least they did on mine. Apparently once the teeth get ground down a little profiling the shoulders down isn't all that easy (at least for my sharpener) so they just grind them off.


----------



## Sailsnsaws (Dec 4, 2014)

I have tripped my Sawstop brake once and it was with a Dadonator stack. I had failed to move my Incra miter gauge fence out to accommodate the width of the stack. 
This was a costly mistake.
The brake worked flawlessly and I can just barely see a minute scratch in the gold anodization on the fence. The dado stack was actually undamaged!
The arbor did not fare so well and was bent. My son and I got to know the internals of my saw intimately. Sawstop service was helpful with clear instructions on how to replace the arbor assembly. Not covered by warranty because of the full chipper design of the Dadonator. 
Their advice was to limit its use to with fewer chippers. I now have a Tenyru GMD but the Dadonator is my go to stack for 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" box joints because of its better flat bottom cuts. 
I like that Dadonator despite all that hassle and think that using a dado blade is one of the safer operations on a tablesaw. Just be aware of your miter fence!


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> Check out the following article. It is focused specifically on dado considerations with a SawStop.
> 
> http://trentdavis.net/wp/2016/08/31/dado-information/
> 
> ...


Trent,

Thank you! That is helpful. Great advice from everyone else as well. It was Rockler that was recommending the Super Dado, not Woodcraft. I will go with the recommended Dewalt. Seems that @ $123 on Amazon right now it is compatible and the perfect SawStop solution.

Is the Forest the same type/design? Just more expensive? I prefer to get a flat cut so of the Dewalt does NOT perform as well, I will buy a Forest.

Sailsnsaws - Yikes! I bet that startled you a bit.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Check out the following article. It is focused specifically on dado considerations with a SawStop.
> 
> http://trentdavis.net/wp/2016/08/31/dado-information/
> 
> ...


The DW dado set is a very good performer and a great value, that also happens to be compatible with the SS. The design is similar to the Forrest's. It gives a taste of the top shelf sets, and performs well, but I wouldn't expect it to perform quite as well as the top sets like the Dadonator, Forrest, Ridge Carbide, Freud SD508, etc. None of them offer perfectly flat bottoms, but are pretty close. Considering that most dados are hidden, I'm not sure I could justify spending $300+ for a slightly better set, but you could pickup a Ridge Carbide 6-inch Dado-Master from Holbren for ~ $190 w/free shipping if you think you need better performance.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

But… the 6" dado set won't help you on a Sawstop! Eight inch sets only due to the brake geometry.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> I have tripped my Sawstop brake once and it was with a Dadonator stack. I had failed to move my Incra miter gauge fence out to accommodate the width of the stack.
> This was a costly mistake.
> The brake worked flawlessly and I can just barely see a minute scratch in the gold anodization on the fence. The dado stack was actually undamaged!
> The arbor did not fare so well and was bent. My son and I got to know the internals of my saw intimately. Sawstop service was helpful with clear instructions on how to replace the arbor assembly. Not covered by warranty because of the full chipper design of the Dadonator.
> ...


This is very interesting! Thanks for sharing your unfortunate experience. I do like the Dadonator, but too bad it limits us to sub-maximal dado stack width. 
Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> But… the 6" dado set won t help you on a Sawstop! Eight inch sets only due to the brake geometry.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Ahh yes…right you are! DW set makes the most sense to me for a SS then.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Dewalt it is! Thanks for letting me rekindle this thread.

This does seem like a simple solution and if it is recommended and compatible, then SS will be more helpful should something happen.

Still very happy with my PCS. Getting the blade right matters!


----------

